# Forestville, MD - A302384 WF



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12465119

Prince Georges Co AS A302384 White Female








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

There are six white GS pups (on another thread) and Romeo (WM, separate thread). Maybe this girl is the mom?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump for this mom.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This poor girl just had six puppies then was dumped with dad and pups.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Adoption is $15 and spay is $70


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

VGSR sending someone on Wed to meet this girl and the white male


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

VGSR - any news on the temp test?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

stil there


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Myoung,

Is this the mom that White Paws pulled?


----------

